# Achrioptera fallax



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Mantid keepers have _Metallyticus, _tarantula keepers have you green bottle blue or whatever your most valuable and stunning species is, roach keepers have their giant australian litter bugs, beetle keepers have rainbow stags, and phasmid keepers have _Achrioptera fallax_ :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I recieved a 2nd instar pair of these stunners yesterday, their only 2nd instar but once the 15cm long males reach adult they turn bright blue all over besides orange striped legs and bright red wings 
Heres my male nymph


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Just googled pics of them and they are stunning! :no1: Good luck with them! Are they hard to keep?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Those nymphs may not look like much, but I just followed Ozgi on a Google image search and saw the adults......WOW!
Definitely let us know how you get on with them 
Phasmids usually dont't really rock my boat (have kept _C. Morosus_ and I ended up having them everywhere - they breed like buggery), but this above species is pretty droolworthy (<-new word?)


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

How about droovy?
Did you keep indian sticks before or after Mr.Turtle  (Great show!)


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yeah and touch wood they shouldnt be too hard to keep, hear they like sublight, ive got all their food plants, bramble, rose, and a lil bit of eucalyptus.
They dont need an often spray and need to be kept airy.


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

wow!!!
I googled too
lol
http://lemondedesphasmes.free.fr/IMG/jpg/Achrioptera_fallax_Coquerel_1861M4.jpg
all I can say is WOW! never seen anything like it!
xxx


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks :2thumb:
They are probably the most stunning in culture at the minute


----------



## warry (Feb 22, 2006)

good luck with them....
they can die at a drop of a hat!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i have got 25 eggs here at the moment, 2 hatched so far!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats 
The 1st instar hatchlings are apparantly one of the major tricky parts with them 
BTW heres the latest pics from this morning


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

wow! they fantastic looking little things:2thumb:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Both moulted at the same time this morning


----------

